

Ask HN: Where can I watch the live stream of YC demo day? - knowbody

Anyone meerkat&#x27;ing?
======
marcanthonyrosa
Dave McClure had a stream running for a bit until he was asked to turn it off.
Looks like we don't get Meerkat access today.

------
andymoe
Pretty sure there is no live stream and I think at least some of the
presentations are off the record.

------
argonaut
In the past, some of the demos have been off the record, so I believe there is
no stream.

------
knowbody
I thought this will be the main use of meerkat TBH

~~~
minimaxir
[https://twitter.com/mikeisaac/status/580125816438140928](https://twitter.com/mikeisaac/status/580125816438140928)

